# Hooded Plover (Australia)



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 17, 2019)

Here's a beautiful little shorebird from Western Australia. Got lucky to stumble upon one back in September.







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/3200 sec
Aperture: 6.3
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2019)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

